# Izhar Alam: Killed Sikhs In 1990's - Indulges In Forced Conversions Of Poor Sikh Youth To Islam



## spnadmin (Jul 19, 2013)

Izhar Alam who killed Sikhs in 1990s; indulges in forced conversions of poor Sikhs to Islam

By Parmjit Singh

http://www.sikhsiyasat.net/2013/07/...in-forced-conversions-of-poor-sikhs-to-islam/

Malerkotla/ Amritsar, Punjab (July 19, 2013): It is learnt that the All India Sikh Students Federation (AISSF), Peer Mohammad faction, has submitted a memorandum with Jathedar of Akal Takht Giani Gurbachan Singh seeking his intervention into the incident of conversion of Sikhs into Islam by former DGP Mohammad Izhar Alam Khan.

According to information tendered to Sikh Siyasat News (SSN) by AISSF a delegation comprising AISSF President Karnail Singh Peermohammad, Bhai Baljeet Singh Khalsa, Bibi Sandeep Kaur Kashtiwal and Bhai Ramandeep Singh of Damdami Taksal handed over a memorandum to Giani Gurbachan Singh along with a 14 page petition signed by 565 Sikhs from the United States of America.

According to Times of India (TOI): “The AISSF president alleged that Izhar Alam had so far contributed Rs 99000 each for the construction of more than 480 mosques besides he had installed Imam’s of these mosques of his choice”.

“He had constituted 21 member committee of each mosque with majority of convert Sikhs as its members” he reportedly added.

As per TOI: “[w]hen contacted Alam said “My only comment is no comment” adding that earlier also a lot of people and organizations had levelled allegations against him”.

The Federation has demanded intervention of Akal Takht to hold an inqury into the incident and also urge state government to conduct a probe and prevent such a malpractice.

Jathedar of Akal Takht Giani Gurbachan Singh said it was a serious issue . He said he would ask Dharam Parchar Committee of Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee (SGPC) to conduct an inquiry into the allegations.

It is notable that Izhar Alam had been a controversial figure. Many reports by Human Rights bodies have documented the evidence that he formed a personal force named “Alam Sena” that comprised criminals and police cats who eliminated Sikh youth, and family members/sympathisers of Sikh militants in extra-judicial killings.

US diplomatic cables leaked by Wikileaks also affirm the existence of Alam Sena. In this regard a US Diplomatic cable dated: December 19, 2005 reads:

    [During the insurgency, he assembled a large, personal paramilitary force of approximately 150 men known as the “Black Cats” or “Alam Sena” (“Alam’s Army”) that included cashiered police officers and rehabilitated Sikh terrorists. The group had reach throughout the Punjab and is alleged to have had carte blanche in carrying out possibly thousands of staged “encounter killings.” (NOTE: Former Director General Punjab Police KPS Gill publicly praised the group, saying the Punjab police could not function without them. End Note.) Herkewaljit Singh told us that Alam was “at the top of the list” in authorizing encounters during the insurgency period”.]


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 20, 2013)

The Sikh Boat is now rudderless..captainless..crewless..and everyone loves to throw stones in it to make it sink faster...even some sikhs who are riding it are also making holes in its bottom...sad scenario...:swordfights:


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jul 20, 2013)

I have never understood the point of forced conversion.  So you put me through some ceremony, drag me to the mosque (when I'm not menstruating), maybe even forcibly marry me some Muslim dude.  :realangrymunda:


None of that is any indication that I believe in Allah or the Qu'ran or any of that stuff.  In that case, I'm no more a Muslim than I am a ruby red grapefruit.  

Sure you can use physical force to do these things to me and I'll still be as Sikh.  So what's the point?  :noticekudi:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 20, 2013)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> I have never understood the point of forced conversion.  So you put me through some ceremony, drag me to the mosque (when I'm not menstruating), maybe even forcibly marry me some Muslim dude.  :realangrymunda:
> 
> 
> None of that is any indication that I believe in Allah or the Qu'ran or any of that stuff.  In that case, I'm no more a Muslim than I am a ruby red grapefruit.
> ...



But who is going to Bell the cat ?? Who is going to convince these nut guys that ist a futile gesture empty of any and every..thing. GURU TEG BAHADUR ji tried his very best to tell AURENGZEB the very same thing..Aurengas answer was the SWORD...at soem point or other then..the others have also to resort to the SWORD as did GURU GOBIND SINGH JI...as Baba Bulleh Shaha wrote....Agar na Hotteh GURU GOBIND SINGH ...taan SUNNAT hotee SABH KI...its the truth that only Guru Gobind Singh Ji stemmed the tide of forced religious conversions from drowning the continent back then...


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 26, 2013)

Conversion of Sikhs to Islam: Muslim Delegation Meets Jathedar


AMRITSAR: A delegation of Muslim representatives has met Jathedar Akal Takht Giani Gurbachan Singh on the issue of alleged conversion of Sikhs into Islam by former DGP Mohammad Izhar Alam.

Sources reveal that the delegation comprising Usman Sadiq, Suleiman Josh, Mohammad Hanif and twelve others from Malerkotla visited Jathedar’s residence and denied conversion of Sikhs into Islam.

All India Sikh Students Federation president Karnail Singh Peermohammad had last week submitted memorandum to Jathedar alleged that the former super cop was actively involved in converting Sikh children of poor farmer families to Islam.

He had flayed Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee and Akali government for its inability to stop such conversions. Demanding inquiry into the conversions, Peermohammad had also asked the state government to prevent such malpractice.

The Muslim delegation said the names of Sikhs mentioned by Peermohammad were actually never Sikhs but those Muslims who were left in India during partition and had become Sikhs to save their lives.

Jathedar confirming the meeting with Muslim delegation, however, kept mum on the discussion with the delegation.

AISSF president Peermohammad while talking to Punjabnewsline said, the meeting of Muslim delegation with Jathedar confirms his allegations of alleged conversions.

He questioned even if those converted to Islam were Muslims before partition why their children or even they are being converted 66 years after independence.

Peermohammad said he had deep reverence for all the religions but such conversions were intolerable.

“Being a Sikh, I have raised my concern with Jathedar Akal Takht and done my duty. Now Jathedar Sahib, SGPC, Dharam Parchar Committee have to further pursue the matter and take action in the benefit of whole community"


- See more at: http://www.punjabnewsline.com/news/...ion-meets-jathedar/83397#sthash.esZeI07V.dpuf


----------



## aristotle (Jul 26, 2013)

At least Mr. Karnail Singh Peermohammad and AISSF are putting up a brave face. Their efforts need to be lauded.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jul 26, 2013)

spnadmin ji thanks for your post.  One comment how the fallacy of the Muslim delegation miserably fails them and suggests a solution that they may not like.  Let us review,





spnadmin said:


> .....
> Sources reveal that the delegation comprising Usman Sadiq, Suleiman Josh, Mohammad Hanif and twelve others from Malerkotla visited Jathedar’s residence and denied conversion of Sikhs into Islam.
> 
> .......
> ...


_Delegation states that these Sikhs were never Sikhs but Muslim originally, say 66 years ago.  They became Sikhs to save their lives.

OK fair enough.  Let us go back a few centuries to 1400+.  We may want to note that there were no Muslims in present India.  All were forced conversion or became Muslims to save their lives.  Hence it will be OK if such were converted back or openly encouraged to Hinduism and by their choice thereafter to Sikhism if such so desire of free will.
__
Now __ if such a suggestion does not incite communal tension I don't know what will._ _Stupid conjectures when applied fairly create many unsavory results._ :icecreammunda:lol

Chew on it the pious delegation members!

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

